# Puppy Obstacle Course



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Look at how the wee little pups attack the course!!! Someone from one of the clubs I train with has a 3 months old pup from this place and that pup definitely has good nerves ...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That's pretty freaking awesome!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

What a great breeder.

Loved watching.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That last part is pretty steep, I felt bad for the slow puppies, because I'm sure that was scary.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't feel bad for the slow puppies (actually all three look really fast to me and no one quit in the middle or try to turn around). I feel bad for the other two puppies that never even got on the obstacle course. Instead they just ran around it. With that kind of work ethics, how the heck do they expect to get ahead in life


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That was great!!! Agree with Jason, I think something like this builds confidence in puppies! They were obviously thinking about how to get through, not panic - ing and crying.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is great!
Kudo's to the breeder! Logan Haus Kennels - Puppy Program


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

This is the Logan Haus puppy from the PSA/ring club that I decoy at sometimes. He is a dutchie x mal mix. Confident little guy!

Ransom at 10 weeks on Vimeo


----------

